# Resolution problem in games



## nilanko (Jul 11, 2011)

My dad's lappy's native resolution is 1366x768. Many games like NFS MW, Undercover, Prince of Persia WW, Fifa 10, Prey, GTA San Andreas,* etc*. don't have this resolution option available. In fact, these games have only 3 or 4 low resolutions available to select. AR is 16:9 as you can see. How can I make or force them to work at 1366x768 setting? Spec: 320 GB SATA, 4 GB DDR2, Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4570 512MB DDR3.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Older games like NFS MW,POP WW etc dont have wide screen resolutions.You can play the newer games in 1280 X 720 resolution which has the same AR of the laptop screen.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh I see, I thought my game had the problem.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

No matter, you can hack the games to run at higher res, post name of game here and I will post the guide for them. You can find them by googling, just google for "<Game name> widescreen"


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

@ OP - try this website 
Widescreen Gaming Forum | "Wider is Better"


----------



## nilanko (Jul 12, 2011)

@tkin: I currently want to run Fifa 10 & Prototype at 1366x768, but I am forced to run Fifa 10 at 1280x768. Also, I am forced to run Prototype at 1280x720. I would be great if you guide me to run these at 1366x768 res.

@topgear: I tried some solutions from that forum but none of them worked.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Guide for Prototype: Resolution Fix - Prototype - GameSpot Forums

Still searching for FIFA 10.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you very much. That prototype guide worked. I wish you find a working solution for Fifa 10 too. I searched too but was unsuccessful.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 12, 2011)

I want guide for modern warfare 1 & 2.


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I want guide for modern warfare 1 & 2.


Afaik, both support native widescreen, no hack needed, try to switch refresh rate to 59Hz in game menu if you don't get desired resolution in game.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok Thanks for the Prototype fix. I just started Prototype and was playing on crappy 1024*768 resolution. Lets see if I can manage 1366*768..


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont know why you people need the exact 1366 x 768.1280 x 720 is a wide screen resolution and its available in every new game.It hardly makes any difference with 1366 X 768.Just a 5% downscale and no need of any fixes.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 12, 2011)

^^Yeah BTW that's true. Hehe.

@axes2t2: I have Modern Warfare 2 and it has support for 1366x768. Do you want that resolution or any other?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 12, 2011)

I play on a 4:3 monitor...15" 

Will I still be able to get 720p resolution by hook or by crook??


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 12, 2011)

I get cramped pictures @ 1280*720


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2011)

another way to make old games work correctly on Wide Screen resolution is to patch them to the latest version - some old games have added support for Wide Screen monitors with patches/updates - so make sure every old/new game is patched to the latest/final version possible


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> another way to make old games work correctly on Wide Screen resolution is to patch them to the latest version - some old games have added support for Wide Screen monitors with patches/updates - so make sure every old/new game is patched to the latest/final version possible



 or via patching some config/ini files for resolution


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

Well there are also some mods for this.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ both of you are right and The bottom line is - if it's a popular game and you want to play it on WD resolution then most probably there's fix for it and you just have to find it by properly searching for it and do some R&D with the game if necessary


----------

